# How much weight for a riding mini?



## ksoomekh

I am contemplating getting another driving mini that also is trained for riding. How much weight can a 38" stocky mini carry?

No one warned me about the "potato chip" factor regarding minis. I have that problem with gaited horses. Oh, I am in trouble!!!

Karen


----------



## rabbitsfizz

I would say 40-50lbs (I was just about to post with "kgs" ! Hah- that would be a little too much I think!!) Having said that I weigh in at 40kgs which is about 90lbs and I backed my 37" medium to heavyweight mare myself- but I do mean "backed" as in I sat on her, rode her gently and taught her to rein, that was it. The problem is that kids want to do a lot more. However she was sold as a riding animal (and drive) and did very well, but her new "owner" was tiny, quite probably the saddle weighed as much as she did!

Oh, talking of which remember to factor the weight of the saddle into the whole thing- a western saddle will weigh a lot more than one of the synthetic kids saddles you can get.


----------



## dannigirl

I never allow more than 1/3 of the ideal weight of my mini on their back. That includes the weight of the saddle and saddle blanket. A 38" mini could ideally weigh about 250 to 300 lbs so no more than 75 to about 90 lbs total. If your horse is fit, you could take him to a feed mill and weigh him to be sure of his weight. You can't figure the weight of an overweight pasture pet.

Good luck and have fun.

Forgot to add that most weight tapes don't work for minis.


----------



## chandab

Not to be nitpicky, but I think 38" minis are likely to weigh a bit more than that. I have a scale and several minis 36-38", and they all weigh more than 300#. My 36" mare is too thin at 300#, 37" gelding too thin at 325#, 37" mare about right at 330#, 38" mare 370# with foal at foot and just slightly heavy, 38" mare at 395# with foal at foot also a tad heavy, 38" mare at 365# with foal at foot just right; these weights were all from the end of August 2012. Oops, I was wrong, one does weigh a bit less than 300#, he's a young 35.75" stallion, not thin and nothing extra on him.


----------



## AnnaC

You also need to consider the 'structure' of the mini in question, not just it's size and weight. A lot of horses look like heavyweights, but their actual bone structure/conformation is not good and they are up to less weight than their better conformed but slightly more lightweight counterparts. Do you have a picture?


----------



## horsenut50

For a riders weight, rule of thumb for big horses is 20% of the horse's body weight including tack. I'm sure it's the same with the little guys.


----------



## chandab

Not sure who your asking a picture from, but I'll share my porker when she's at a good weight.

This is Misty, 38" and she ranges from 375-400# depending on the season, day, her mood, etc.

With her 2012 colt, 10 days after his birth:




And, a few years ago (hard to find a picture of her where she is'nt eating or woolie):


----------



## Lil Eowyn

I think I read that they can take up to 20 % there weight. I don't let anyone heavier than 50 pounds ride my mini who is 34 inches.


----------



## MajorClementine

Major just went to the arena today. I have an 8 and 9 year old working on his under saddle training. They weigh 40 &45 lbs. Yup they are super light for their age. That's why it's so great! I told them no more than 60 lbs on his back no matter what. Major is shorter but is stocky. He is also being kept at a walk with someone on his back because he is not in good shape yet. This has been working great for us. Major seems very calm and comfortable with the amount of weight (does not appear uncomfortable at all) and we don't ask him to run barrels or lope figure 8's with a rider


----------



## dannigirl

Chanda,

You are probably correct about the weight but I wanted to err on the side of caution until she actually got him into condition and weighed him. My 34" and under minis that have actually been weighed have come in between 225 and 275 but haven't really weighed any of the bigger ones.


----------



## Marty

50 pounds total kid & saddle tops


----------



## chandab

dannigirl said:


> Chanda,
> 
> You are probably correct about the weight but I wanted to err on the side of caution until she actually got him into condition and weighed him. My 34" and under minis that have actually been weighed have come in between 225 and 275 but haven't really weighed any of the bigger ones.


I mostly commented so someone wouldn't see that weight range and think oh my god my horse is 325#, so too fat and put it on a diet, when in fact it was an appropriate weight for its height/build.


----------



## ksoomekh

Thank you all so much for your input.

Karen


----------



## Carolyn R

For full size horse standards, the 20% rule for long trail riding, light riding the 25% standard is completely acceptable as long as the horse is fit and healthy. I always advise the same standards for minis. I never saw a child extensively ride a mini, typically it is a few laps around a turnout or down the lane and back. If this is the case, I would venture to say 25%, even a little more, is completely acceptable for a fit animal.


----------

